# Mahoning River Report 2/20/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning All,

I promised we would not be posting until I had some credible info regarding some good data on fish in the area. I feel it's time to start to report some of what we have heard from our most reliable customers. 

Both Pike and Walleye have been seen and caught in the area over the last few week.

Pike have been seen back near the drainage pipe back off of Greenbower. Try spinners, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits and stickbaits, but they are typically not very picky at this time of year. They usually are in the area for 2-4 weeks, depending on the weather. The warmer weather this weekend could be a good trigger for a bite. 

A few walleye are being caught in the Mahoning River, in the areas fairly close to the shop. You will have to work hard for these fish at this time of the year, as the walleye can be hit or miss, but 3" Twister Tails on 1/8oz jigs in Chartreuse, Pink, and Purple are what they were using. With darker water, use darker colors. 

As we hear more that we deem reliable, we will pass it on to you all. Keep in mind that our reports will be moving to our website as we get it finished, but we will link them here for you all so you know when they go live. ETA is 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

"Pike have been seen back near the sewage pipe..."
Now there's a pleasant image.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Tbomb55 said:


> "Pike have been seen back near the sewage pipe..."
> Now there's a pleasant image.



Edited for pleasantries.


----------



## Chris Cremeans (Feb 24, 2017)

Seen some walleye being caught over my the Milton Dam about a week ago. I tried throwing some blades and Some jig heads but had no luck. Going to head back out there this weekend during the warm up. I also noticed that the discharge has dropped about 350 Cubic ft per sec over the past 24hrs. So hopefully its down a little more by this weekend.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Chris Cremeans said:


> Seen some walleye being caught over my the Milton Dam about a week ago. I tried throwing some blades and Some jig heads but had no luck. Going to head back out there this weekend during the warm up. I also noticed that the discharge has dropped about 350 Cubic ft per sec over the past 24hrs. So hopefully its down a little more by this weekend.


1860 cfs for weekend per Army Corps of Engineers Pittsburgh


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Chris Cremeans said:


> Seen some walleye being caught over my the Milton Dam about a week ago. I tried throwing some blades and Some jig heads but had no luck. Going to head back out there this weekend during the warm up. I also noticed that the discharge has dropped about 350 Cubic ft per sec over the past 24hrs. So hopefully its down a little more by this weekend.


This is just about the time the dam turns on, but our more reliable sources said that the only walleyes they saw were being snagged so I didn't post it. Thanks for the update! I will include in our next report. This time last year, we started to sell out of Jigging Raps and Vibe E's, and that was a good indicator that the dam was on fire.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tall Tales said:


> Edited for pleasantries.


If it's a storm sewer outlet, no problem. I used to fish one on Mosquito Creek as a kid. The rain would wash bugs and worms into the storm drains, and the fish would just stack up below that pipe!


----------



## Chris Cremeans (Feb 24, 2017)

Tall Tales said:


> This is just about the time the dam turns on, but our more reliable sources said that the only walleyes they saw were being snagged so I didn't post it. Thanks for the update! I will include in our next report. This time last year, we started to sell out of Jigging Raps and Vibe E's, and that was a good indicator that the dam was on fire.


I stood there and watched while he pulled in three decent sized walleye. They were all caught legally. He actually invited me to come down and join him pending I had some waders.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Chris Cremeans said:


> I stood there and watched while he pulled in three decent sized walleye. They were all caught legally. He actually invited me to come down and join him pending I had some waders.


Thanks Chris! I'll add it to the next one!


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well tis the season water rising temps gradually on the incline that means one thing fish are on the move . Some would say the eyes come up first followed by other species but truth be told they all make a big move this time of year .(Berlin). it's harder to catch other species this time of year but if you find a stageing area, with water levels up clarity and good temps you can catch every species of fish in that one spot. Just remember to fish slow and deep.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> If it's a storm sewer outlet, no problem. I used to fish one on Mosquito Creek as a kid. The rain would wash bugs and worms into the storm drains, and the fish would just stack up below that pipe!


Storm sewers take on sewage after heavy rains.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Im gonna try to hit a honey hole TMR if I can talk the wife into letting me. This time 4 years ago water was way up we caught 8 Pike over 30" acouple eyes. 3 years ago caught 3 wipers over 8lbs and some slab crappies two years ago water levels were down but the bass were in there and my best 5 went for over 25lbs last year we caught white bass and wipperes. But all these years we caught all the species just numbers might not of been there.so if your sitting on the couch your not gonna catch any there put some time in and the results could be good, remember this time of the year their gonna be fat


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> This is just about the time the dam turns on, but our more reliable sources said that the only walleyes they saw were being snagged so I didn't post it. Thanks for the update! I will include in our next report. This time last year, we started to sell out of Jigging Raps and Vibe E's, and that was a good indicator that the dam was on fire.


Are people wading and throwing raps and vibes?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Jake/Rob said:


> Are people wading and throwing raps and vibes?


Hey Jake/Rob, 

I just had a customer reiterate what Chris said above. They're wading below the dam and getting some on Jigging Raps. I do know some guys also throw Vibe Es there as well, but Jigging Raps were much more popular in 2018.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Jake/Rob,
> 
> I just had a customer reiterate what Chris said above. They're wading below the dam and getting some on Jigging Raps. I do know some guys also throw Vibe Es there as well, but Jigging Raps were much more popular in 2018.


Thanks for the explanation Tall Tales! Not sure I have heard of people catching them wading with those baits but sounds like something I need to try!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> Storm sewers take on sewage after heavy rains.


That depends on the system, how it's constructed and how old it is. I live in Youngstown, and we have this problem. The EPA is up our nose, and it costs a fortune for the sewage bill. My Mom lived in Boardman, and when she died I was the executor of her estate. since her system was newer, and separate, she paid squat for sewage.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Seems like a deserving infrastructure issue.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I promised we would not be posting until I had some credible info regarding some good data on fish in the area. I feel it's time to start to report some of what we have heard from our most reliable customers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your timely reports.They are accurate and timely. I especially like your reporting on Berlin. I try to read them all season and I get goosebumps just thinking about all the possibilities!
Keep up the good work. Oh, where is the shop along the Mahoning?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tall takes in on rt225 at the end of rt 62 turn left cross the bridge its on the right side ,well stocked bait shop .


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

REY298 said:


> Thanks for your timely reports.They are accurate and timely. I especially like your reporting on Berlin. I try to read them all season and I get goosebumps just thinking about all the possibilities!
> Keep up the good work. Oh, where is the shop along the Mahoning?


Thanks Rey! We appreciate it. It is a lot of work, but we feel it is worth it.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> tall takes in on rt225 at the end of rt 62 turn left cross the bridge its on the right side ,well stocked bait shop .


Thanks Bounty! We will have a LOT more tackle in 2019! It should be arriving within the next few weeks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

from my wallet!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Can anybody tell me the normal discharge level for the Milton Spillway? I've been following it on the Army Corp of Engineers website and it's at 900 cfps, which is down from 1800 cfps last week. Is this level fishable? Or is it still too high? Any info is appreciated. I have some new waders waiting for me on my porch when I get home from work today. I'd like to give them a shot this weekend since my Chautauqua ice fishing plans fell through. Thank you.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Fmader, Last time I went gauges between 500 to 600 cfps after dropping from 1100 few hours before and it was still moving good. Just behind island looked real good but I wasn’t testing my luck crossing. Few pics included to give ya idea how it looked at that rate. I don’t know the normal rate but eventhat day was moving faster then what I prefer to fish when down there


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> Fmader, Last time I went gauges between 500 to 600 cfps after dropping from 1100 few hours before and it was still moving good. Just behind island looked real good but I wasn’t testing my luck crossing. Few pics included to give ya idea how it looked at that rate. I don’t know the normal rate but eventhat day was moving faster then what I prefer to fish when down there


Thanks for the info! Yeah, that’s moving pretty good. I’ve never fished there before. I may run out there after work tomorrow and determine if it’s a go for Saturday or not.


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)




----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

JiggingJacks said:


> View attachment 295299
> View attachment 295301
> View attachment 295301


Tried Berlin for a little bit then went to Milton, no luck at either spot. Didn’t see anyone at Berlin and Milton had a few people didn’t see anyone catching,water still on the cold side good luck everybody


----------

